# More turbo "problems"



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ok..i installed the manual boost controller that i bought off chimmike today. i had help from a honda boy who knows his shit too...

the stock psi was at 7, and i gradually went higher and higher, starting at 7. it never would go past 9psi, no matter how much i turn the knob. it gets to 9psi, then all of a sudden, while under WOT, the revs go straight to redline all by itself, much like if i had a slipping clutch (which i do, but still). any ideas? i want to run 12psi...

javier, since you had this ecu, do you have any suggestions?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bump


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

It's most likely your clutch. It can't hold more than a certain amount of power and then slips massively. The same thing happenend when my auto trans clutch went out.

When the clutch is slipping like that, it's generating a lot of heat. This can warp the pressure plate and damage the flywheel.

Lew


----------



## calvin200sx (Oct 14, 2003)

Even if the clutch is slipping, shouldn't the boost still rise towards maximum psi? Could there be a kink in one of the lines?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

not a kink, but a leak sure... take a look at all your hose fittings... take a bottle of dish soap & water and start spraying all your fittings and any welds on the piping. also try to see if the wastegate is still opening at 7psi..


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

calvin200sx said:


> Even if the clutch is slipping, shouldn't the boost still rise towards maximum psi? Could there be a kink in one of the lines?


No as soon as it slips the boost drops. I learned that the hard way in my auto. Once the load drops the boost drops...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

James said:


> No as soon as it slips the boost drops. I learned that the hard way in my auto. Once the load drops the boost drops...



so your sayin it is def. my clutch then? like i said, once it hits about 9psi, it rpms go waaaaay up and it wont go any faster.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

sounds like a slipping clutch to me.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

James said:


> sounds like a slipping clutch to me.



me too...


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i forget, but is it the stock clutch still?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

javierb14 said:


> i forget, but is it the stock clutch still?



yea! im suprised its lasted this long! does your brother still have his for sale???


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

make sure it's NEW!

btw, if the clutch is slipping, do you notice any strange smell?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

the stock clutch on the old car only lasted a couple of weeks....time for a new one....it'll make the biggest difference


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

the stage 2 jwt one is nice! a bit harder to drive but it handles the power without slipping... chatters sometimes but you just have to make sure you hold each gear a bit longer before shifting.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im prolly jst gonna go with the street disc from ACT...from JGYcustoms


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

thats what im talking about


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

is that what you're running chuck?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

James said:


> is that what you're running chuck?


no, thats what i WILL be running... after my Pepboys special clutch glazes over.. but i got a plan.. im swapping a NX1600 tranny (gear ratio's) with phantom grip LSD, as well as ACT's clutch.. I dont even want to boost more than like.. 6 psi until i get the tranny.. cause once a clutch slips.. the fun is GONE


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Oh ok, cool.

Hey you know what you should do, get the flywheel cut without the step. It adds to the clamping force of the pressure plate... I'm not sure how it affects the engagement of the clutch though.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> im prolly jst gonna go with the street disc from ACT...from JGYcustoms


Get the JWT clutch, its real hard to make a streetable clutch that can live in a turbo GA. Their clutches are so small.

Mike


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> Get the JWT clutch, its real hard to make a streetable clutch that can live in a turbo GA. Their clutches are so small.
> 
> Mike


Agree. The ACT is decent but cannot compare to the JWT setup. I have owned both. You'll be replacing discs and cables with the ACT as it is not made to handle TQ of a good turbo setup and the pedal effort stretches cables like madd.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

You should have anticiapted this problem,, we preached numerous times how the stock clutch can't handle even a minimal amount to boost for very long, every time you boost you're chewing it up. It will soon be gone,

You probably need a new pressure plate as well..

Don't be cheap, buy something tested and proven to work...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Tommy doesn't listen.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> Tommy doesn't listen.



tommy isnt made of money. and tommy is keeping it under WOT until tommy can afford a new clutch in a few weeks.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ahh, but once again, didn't I tell you, it all adds up? all the little shit? didn't I tell you it's not gonna be cheap? you went the cheapest route, and you still have issues.......funny how it comes back to kick you in the ass, isn't it?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

What exactly did he use that was cheap??????????How do you figure that he went the cheapest route??? cause your wrong chimmmy boy the cheapest route would have been to custom bootleg that shit like alot of guys do......I think he spent more than $2,000 and hasnt ran into any real problems yet except this....and it was expected....That dosnt sound to cheap to me


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> ahh, but once again, didn't I tell you, it all adds up? all the little shit? didn't I tell you it's not gonna be cheap? you went the cheapest route, and you still have issues.......funny how it comes back to kick you in the ass, isn't it?



wtf are you talkin about mike? what is cheap about my system? god, what an ass. tell me what of my system is cheap. you wont ever give me any credit and call my shit cheap.

if you call my shit cheap, your callin javier's shit cheap.
is the jwt ecu cheap?
is the shit i bought from you cheap?
is my t25 in almost perfect condition cheap?



and nuskool mike, i spent over $3000, not 2.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

cheap clutch  
-JWT pressure plate...or something with same capacity
-OEM disk
-resurfaced flywheel

this will hold the trq that a [email protected] will make on a GA16DE. you may want to save up for higher capacity clutch....unless you like dropping trannies 

beat up a stock clutch too much, and it may leave you stranded. stock rwd DET clutch trying to keep up with a T3/60-1


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> wtf are you talkin about mike? what is cheap about my system?



cheap-----you too cheap to have someone install the injectors which are prolly still leaking because you didn't have a clue how to do it yourself.

cheap-----you had someone just install the kit, not make sure it was running properly (eddy told me, and I don't blame him...you only paid him to install it, not to work out any bugs, and he did a good job for cheap), and you couldn't even afford to pay him after the work was done (you told me yourself, after you got the damn car)

cheap-----you're just now figuring out that you'd need a new clutch, and want to go the cheapest way out.

btw, the only shit I sold you was an autometer boost gauge and that manual boost controller. So yeah, that stuff is cheap too.

Better be prepared, shit like this is gonna come up constantly.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

mike, you talk alot of shit.

shit that you dont know about. you think you know a buch of shit. 

i cant wait till i dyno my car and have a 50hp boost spike (*cough cough*)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

and what did i say about a clutch? im not trying to go the cheapest way out. price didnt even come up. god. your cool in person, then you act like some hard ass online.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

and for the record, mike, what part of your kit was better than mine besides the actual turbo and clutch? lets see

intercooler-no
piping-no
downpipe-no
exhaust-no
management-no
injectors-no
manifold-about the same


whats cheap about my setup mike? cause i dont have the clutch yet? nice.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> and for the record, mike, what part of your kit was better than mine besides the actual turbo and clutch? lets see
> 
> intercooler-no
> piping-no
> ...


lets cool off guys. If you want to sling personal shit back and forth take it to PM. 

Your setup is not cheap. I think that word comes in when you seem to piss and moan about how much parts cost, not in this bu tother threads. That comes accross as cheap. If you are not willing to spend the $$$ don't call it overpriced or whine, just say I cannot afford to spend that much, what other options do I have...

You have a quality setup that needs a little tweaking. So spend some time and learn how to do more stuff on your own, you will be thankful you did.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

and with that......CLOSED.

.


----------

